# Number 3 Pick



## RollWithEm

So what should the Wizards do? At this point, their core consists of Wall, Nene, possibly Seraphin, and possibly Vesely. What do they need most? That would be consistent outside shooting. To me, that makes Bradley Beal the obvious choice for them.










What do you think?


----------



## 29380

Would be a nice fit Beal reminds me a lot of Eric Gordon but plays bigger, a good defender and rebounder.


----------



## Floods

RollWithEm said:


> What do they need most?


Everything. That core stinks.


----------



## Dre

*Thomas Robinson.* Nene isn't the godsend you're playing him up to be and he's also like 30. We need a young core.

That or he's from DC and my favorite player this year


----------



## RollWithEm

Dre said:


> Nene isn't the godsend you're playing him up to be


Huh? I did?


----------



## Dre

You were pimping him in that Rockets thread like a core championship piece when he wasn't even really that in Denver when they had Carmelo.


----------



## RollWithEm

Dre said:


> You were pimping him in that Rockets thread like a core championship piece when he wasn't even really that in Denver when they had Carmelo.


He could definitely be a core championship piece. If he's your third best player, you could possibly be a title contender with the right supporting cast. I said they were up to 5 years away. I didn't say godsend or anything close to that. Come on now.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Beal seems like he'd be a great fit with Wall, that should be priority number one. At pick three there really isn't a clear cut best number 2 or 3 prospect, but there are probably only 3-5 guys you would consider worthy of a number 3 selection. Out of that group, you get who fits best with your franchise player.


----------



## Diable

Beal is going to be the BPA from the way it looks to me. It wouldn't surprise me greatly if Charlotte took him 2nd. Robinson doesn't look like he's going to translate to the NBA IMO. He's probably close to what he's going to be and that isn't a guy who's going to match up well with NBA big men.


----------



## Dre

RollWithEm said:


> He could definitely be a core championship piece. If he's your third best player, you could possibly be a title contender with the right supporting cast. I said they were up to 5 years away. I didn't say godsend or anything close to that. Come on now.


Let's say Bynum is the Lakers' third best player...the Lakers fanbase shit bricks when Bynum started performing like an all-star, I don't think that glee could be replicated with Nene here which is my point. Especially at his age. And it's definitely not going to be easy or even something we can _expect_ for the Wizards to find someone that makes him a 3rd best title contending player.

And miss me with the Bradley Beal hype. I mean he's ok. At best he's probably a guy that is solid starter, has a couple career years in his prime where he sniffs an all-star team, but....meh

I think Thomas Robinson will be better for this team.

Then again I was on Darrell Arthur the year they took McGee so what do I really know


----------



## ATLien

Trade assets to move up to #1 and draft Anthony Davis

:yep:


----------



## MemphisX

I would never draft a guy like Beal top 5 and he is one of my favorites in this draft. Unless you think he can play PG in the future. To small and playing bigger does not matter unless he had Wade type athleticism. I will wait on his official measurements but he looks like a 6'3 in shoes type of guy.

If I was Washington, I would take MKG if available. I have no illusions he is going to be a superstar but I think he can be a more dynamic Shane Battier at his low end.

I also like Robinson but might be to similar to Seraphin.

Picks 2-7ish are going to be hard because none of these guys are head and shoulders in another tier and it will likely come down to personal preferences.


----------



## jericho

I don't think the Wizards have enough talent in place to draft for need with the third pick. I'd say take Kidd-Gilchrist if he's available (not because he'll be a superstar but because he'll be a good player who would do a lot to change the culture of the team), and if not then try to trade down a couple spots and end up with Beal or Barnes.


----------



## Pacers Fan

I can't imagine anyone being a bette fit than Michael Kidd-Gilchrist. Him, John Wall, Jan Vesely, and Trevor Booker off the bench running with Nene in the post in the halfcourt sounds like a good start to me.


----------



## RollWithEm

Wait, I was under the impression Brow and MKG were the consensus top 2. Sure, if one of them is available, that's the pick. I was more trying to determine who they would take from the next group.


----------



## Floods

Pacers Fan said:


> I can't imagine anyone being a bette fit than Michael Kidd-Gilchrist. Him, John Wall, Jan Vesely, and Trevor Booker off the bench running with Nene in the post in the halfcourt sounds like a good start to me.


Yeah, if they want Nerlens Noel.


----------



## Pacers Fan

RollWithEm said:


> Wait, I was under the impression Brow and MKG were the consensus top 2. Sure, if one of them is available, that's the pick. I was more trying to determine who they would take from the next group.


Far from it. Robinson, Drummond, Barnes, and even Beal are all in the mix for Charlotte. I don't see why they'd take MKG when they can get a player who can actually put points on the board (except Drummond, but you never know how he'll develop).


----------



## hroz

I think Charlotte take Robinson with the two or less likely maybe MKG. Which ever way they go, the Wizards should take the next piece. If it is MKG Vesley needs to be traded if Robinson then Seraphin needs to be traded for another draft pick or piece. 

Wizards desperately need a wing who can spread the floor. But they need a lot of other stuff too. Not enough talent to pick in the draft by position.


----------

